# Luebecks dirt rider



## Athmer (30. April 2011)

hallö!
jemand mal wieder uni oder lohmühle gewesen?
stehen die doubles noch?


----------



## Athmer (1. Mai 2011)

bin heut mal da gewesen
rollt sich ja richtig gut da...hat man da mit beton gespielt?
doubles sehr gut zu springen der 3.double wird grad neu geshapet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athmer (1. Mai 2011)

uni soll abgerissen werden, hoffentlich lassen die sich zeit damit oder lassens doch stehen


----------



## zrider (2. Mai 2011)

Wieso soll das denn abgerissen werden?


----------



## Athmer (2. Mai 2011)

wegen versicherungstechnischen gründen, da ist zu oft was passiert,dazu noch inoffizieller spot.
heißt für mich,öfters da mal heizen bevor da der bagger anrollt


----------



## zrider (2. Mai 2011)

Das können die doch nicht machen! Wo sollen denn die ganzen Leute sonst fahren?


----------



## Athmer (2. Mai 2011)

wenn ichs wüßte würd ichs dir schreiben
bin auch schon am verzweifeln.
lohmühle evtl,allerdings müßte man die doubles erstmal neu shapen und überhaupt die ganze bahn einmal neu abziehen


----------



## zrider (2. Mai 2011)

Dauert dann bestimmt nicht lange, bis das dann auch abgerissen wird! Wo ist das denn da an der Lohmühle?


----------



## Athmer (2. Mai 2011)

wenn ich mich nicht irre, bei der lohmühle in die "an der hansehalle"strasse rein, zimlich weit durch bis man rechts aufs feld kommt,dann gerade aus auf´n hügel. dann biste da.


----------



## zrider (2. Mai 2011)

Werd mir das mal angucken! Woher weißt du denn eigentlich, dass das abgerissen wird? Hab davon nämlich noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Athmer (2. Mai 2011)

habs vor ca 5tagen von dirt-fahrern von der uni gehört und gestern auch wieder,aber von jemand anderen bei der uni. daher denk ich da ist was dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zrider (2. Mai 2011)

Das wär ziemlich beschi$$en! Denn müssen sie einen anderen Spot zur Verfügung stellen!


----------



## Athmer (2. Mai 2011)

müssen tun sie garnichts...das ist es ja leider.
die machen das einfach platt damit sich da keiner mehr verletzen kann und dann ist für die gut.
wir allerdings müßten schaun wo wir wieder aufbauen...phu wieder schweiß und blut fliessen lassen


----------



## zrider (2. Mai 2011)

In Herrnburg ist meiner Meinung nach auch noch etwas! Die ganzen Jahre hat es die Stadt nicht gestört und jetzt auf einmal, Frechheit!


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (2. Mai 2011)

@ zrider:

_*....gelöscht swe68*_
nen neuen spot müssen die euch nur zur verfügung stellen wenn ihr ne e.V. gründet
_*....gelöscht swe68*_


----------



## Athmer (2. Mai 2011)

jop, da war ich auch schon viel am schaufeln, allerdings kommt man allein nicht weit.
-eine line mit 3 double und viele kleine sprünge
-aber schlecht zu fahren da wegen dem waldboden
-viele kiddis die auf den sprüngen laufen
und dazu komm immer mal wieder welche die da einfach was umbauen weil die meinen sich eigene sprünge bauen zu wollen,zerstören aber gute fertige sprünge


----------



## zrider (2. Mai 2011)

@ritzelfritzel
Naja, denen muss ja klar sein, dass sich die Leute dann woanders wieder etwas bauen. Deswegen wär es nur sinnvoll einen Spot zur Verfügung zu stellen. Außerdem ist das kein Grund mich hier so von der Seite anzumachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zrider (2. Mai 2011)

Falls es wirklich zum Abriss kommen sollte, wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei etwas neues aufzubauen! In Herrnburg könnte ich auch mit anpacken, wenn du Hilfe brauchst!


----------



## Athmer (2. Mai 2011)

sicher, jede helfende hand ist hilfreich. doch solange das wetter mitspielt und uni noch steht werd ich da ridennicht vergleichbar mit herrnburg


----------



## Athmer (2. Mai 2011)

hier mal das eine oder andere aus herrnburg, naja viel zu tun halt


----------



## zrider (2. Mai 2011)

Hat doch Potenzial


----------



## Athmer (2. Mai 2011)

denk ich auch,steckt halt alles noch in kinderschuhn


----------



## Athmer (2. Mai 2011)

hm...werd die tage (morgen,übermorgen) erstmal bei der uni den 3double zuende shapen,dann kann man die line wieder bis zum ende jumpen


----------



## zrider (2. Mai 2011)

Bist du am Wochenende auch da? Denn würde ich sonst mal vorbeischauen!


----------



## Athmer (2. Mai 2011)

denk schon, könn ja tag und zeit ausmachen wenn de lust hast


----------



## Athmer (2. Mai 2011)

denk mal werd freitag und samstag so ab 13uhr da mal hin


----------



## zrider (2. Mai 2011)

Man hast du früh Feierabend! Freitag schaff ich nicht, aber Samstag könnte klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athmer (2. Mai 2011)

ne hab nur 2wochen urlaub.
sonst könnt ich auch erst ab 17uhr.
sagen wir samstag so zwischen 14 und 16uhr, wenns dir passt


----------



## Athmer (7. Mai 2011)

sahne...
super wetter,alle doubles sind geshapet und stimmung ist auf´n höhenflug.
so kanns weiter gehn


----------



## zrider (29. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es schon etwas neues über den geplanten Abriss?


----------

